# Im shaking the Bees Nest!!!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I submit this to you to consider...


MAYBE,


Dirk is not our MVP




but Josh Howard....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good point, I don't agree.

This would be my MVP list
1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. Josh Howard
3. Jason Terry
4. Erick Dampier





5. Michael Finley
6. Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I would love to say it is Howar but we would not have 24 wins without the Diggler.

1. Dirk
2. Howard


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I submit this to you to consider...
> 
> 
> ...


Good one, I needed a good laugh after that 2nd half last night.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk...40 points...10 boards...3 assist...2 steals...3 blocks...on any givin night

JHo...25 points...15 boards...4 assist...4 steals...3 blocks...covers other teams best scorer as long as not the center...on any given night


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I think 99% of us would say that Dirk is the MVP of this team and probably 100% of us.

But who is 2nd most important on this team?

Josh Howard, maybe? He is certainly important to the success.

Let me throw Finley out there.

Here is some evidence:

With Finley this team is 15-5 this year.

Without Finley this team is 9-7.

Here is what I noticed while Finley was out of the lineup. This team did not have another long range shooter for the other team to worry about. Stackhouse is not a good enough shooter to play the role of the other guy who you can't leave open for a jump shot. Finley is that guy and he will hurt the other team if they leave him open. Jason Terry is a good shooter but he needs to worry more about running the team and less about taking shots so he was not that guy. Marquis has not been himself all year because of the injury. Josh is good from midrange in but he is not a good long range shooter.

We need Finley or someone who can knock it down like Finley to keep the other team from cheating on Dirk. If you are the opponent you can't double Dirk with Finley's man and that makes a bid difference to how this team plays.

In fact it has been Jason Terry's man that has been trying to help out on Dirk alot and we are seeing Jason get alot of open shots. That is why he is shooting it so well. Having Finley as another deadly shooter is necessary for this team. Stackhouse is a guy who will attack the basket and he can make some longer shots but we would not be wise to live or die on the jumpshot of Stack. He is a scorer but certainly not a shooter.

So is Finley perhaps our 2nd most important player?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I think 99% of us would say that Dirk is the MVP of this team and probably 100% of us.
> 
> But who is 2nd most important on this team?
> ...



in the Roland ratings Finley is the only Mav to have positive succees with every other player on the team...you raise a good point...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I think 99% of us would say that Dirk is the MVP of this team and probably 100% of us.
> 
> But who is 2nd most important on this team?
> ...


same thing that i've said. it's dirk, then fin, then josh, then terry, then damp


without fin teams double dirk and leave guys like stack and howard open to chunk bricks from the outside. you have GOT TO RESPECT FINLEY even when he's having an off game so he takes alot of pressure off dirk when he's out there


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

anytime we miss JHo we get our asses handed to us...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Howard update: Mavericks forward Josh Howard missed his second consecutive game with back spasms. 

Howard did only light work in the morning shootaround and wasn’t going to push himself until he warmed up before the game. The back bothered him each time he jumped, making the decision easy. 

What will Avery Johnson have to see before he’s comfortable playing Howard? 

“Probably, I’ll do my own individual test,” Johnson said. “I’ll go elbow him in the back. You know, I elbow pretty hard. Maybe not as hard as the Mailman (Karl Malone] or John Stockton, but I can elbow. 

“If he can withstand my elbows, then I’ll let him play.”


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Small forward Josh Howard (back spasms) tried to loosen up Wednesday before the Mavs faced Portland, but his back remained tight. After suiting up for the first 32 games, Howard has missed most of the past three games and five of the past nine.

The Mavs definitely miss Howard when he's not in the lineup, especially defensively. In the first four games he missed, opponents' scoring rose 7.2 points.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> “Probably, I’ll do my own individual test,” Johnson said. “I’ll go elbow him in the back. You know, I elbow pretty hard. Maybe not as hard as the Mailman (Karl Malone] or John Stockton, but I can elbow.
> 
> “If he can withstand my elbows, then I’ll let him play.”


:laugh: What if he doesn't? A few more sidelined games 

But seriously, any news on when he'll be almost 100%. We will probably need him on Wade


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I think nobody knows when Josh will be OK. The back spasms may just stop all of sudden or could continue but usually something like that does not last that long.

I heard Matt Pinto say something about Marquis is making some progress. I missed the beginning of that discussion so I don't know what he meant. But that is at least encouraging that maybe he can be back sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It is safe to say that Josh Howard is not the mvp but the mip. He is the person who brings the energy both offensively and defensively on this team. Dallas needs him back so soon that it isn't funny.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> It is safe to say that Josh Howard is not the mvp but the mip. He is the person who brings the energy both offensively and defensively on this team. Dallas needs him back so soon that it isn't funny.


plus he makes the game fun to watch...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Quis and JHo...Dirk scores points but these two take over games...


----------

